# Osundairo Bros Lawsuit : Watch Kamala Harris and Cory Booker Get Exposed !!!!!



## nononono (Apr 23, 2019)

*This Lawsuit should expose the criminally corrupt intent thru which the *
*absolutely baseless " Anti - Lynching " Law was brought forth, and the subsequent FAKE Jussie Smollett attack that was set up to validate the baseless Law Sen Kamala Harris presented to the Senate....*



*Osundairo brothers’ lawsuit: Smollett ‘directed every aspect’ of fake attack*
 04/23/2019, 10:36am 

By Sun-Times Staff
email


 
The Osundairo brothers contend in a federal lawsuit filed Tuesday that “Empire” actor Jussie Smollett paid them “a sum of money to stage the attack [against Smollett] to benefit himself” and “directed every aspect of the attack, including the location and the noose.”

 
The brothers were initially arrested as suspects in the alleged attack in January on Smollett, only to be released later. They make the claim in a lawsuit against two of Smollett’s defense attorneys, Mark Geragos and Tina Glandian, who continued to say in media appearances that the brothers engaged in the attack. The brothers are suing under claims of defamation and false light.

 
PLAINTIFFS: Who are the Osundairo brothers?

In a controversial move last month, the Cook County state’s attorney’s office dropped all criminal charges against Smollett over the allegedly faked hate crime after he paid $10,000 and performed community service.

The brothers contend in the lawsuit that “Mr. Smollett used his clout as a wealthy actor to influence Plaintiffs, who were in a subordinate relationship to him and were aspiring to ‘make it’ in Hollywood.”

The brothers add: “Mr. Smollett’s motivation was simple. He wanted his employer and the public to notice and appreciate him as a successful black, openly gay actor. So, Mr. Smollett directed every aspect of the attack, including the location and the noose.”

Smollett initially told police he was attacked Jan. 29 by masked men while walking home in the Streeterville neighborhood. Smollett said his attackers put a noose around his head, beat him up, poured some liquid on him, yelled “This is MAGA country” and used racial and homophobic slurs.

Smollett was initially treated as a victim by police, but detectives continued to investigate, and Smollett was charged in March with 16 felonies in connection with staging a fake hate crime.

*TIMELINE:* Key dates in the Smollett case

Smollett has remained steadfast that he is innocent. Olabinjo and Abimbola “Bola” Osundairo are suing his attorneys, but not Smollett himself, as the lawyers continued to maintain in media appearances that the brothers were responsible for the attack, with Glandian going so far to suggest the two men may have been wearing “whiteface” to disguise their identities during the attack.







The lawsuit also contends Glandian suggested on a podcast that Smollett and Bola Osundairo briefly engaged in homosexual acts. The lawsuit contends that suggestion caused Bola Osundairo severe distress. He is heterosexual, was dating a woman at the time and liked visiting his family in Nigeria, where same-sex activity is illegal and can result in 14 years in prison or “death by stoning” if the accused is married, according to the lawsuit.

Glandian also is alleged to have said on the podcast that the brothers engaged in illegal steroid trafficking, which the body-building brothers deny.

More details to come.

Lawsuit below :

https://www.scribd.com/document/407289802/Osundairo-brothers-lawsuit


----------



## Racist Joe (Apr 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> *This Lawsuit should expose the criminally corrupt intent thru which the *
> *absolutely baseless " Anti - Lynching " Law was brought forth, and the subsequent FAKE Jussie Smollett attack that was set up to validate the baseless Law Sen Kamala Harris presented to the Senate....*
> 
> 
> ...


You’re fixated on these two major contenders for President, and this particular actor who made a criminally poor decision.  Any reason you felt you wanted to single out this trio from among the many other candidates for president, and actors that recently engaged in criminal activities?


----------

